# what kind of worms are these?



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

After the rains last night i noticed thousands of these baby worms that were washed to the street in front of my house. Not sure if they are harmful or beneficial. I wanted to see if anyone can ID them and provide a little information. 

thanks
rjr


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Horsehair worm?


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Beneficial Nematodes - heterorhabditis bacteriophora?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are the dreaded Ferguson worms . I never understood them hanging out in the street . They can't really think they're doing any good coming out into the street . I mean "Geez you idiots go find something beneficial to do " . If they come back again hit them with gas.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Those are just small earthworms. When I was a kid, we lived in a city and after heavy rains, we found them in the gutters at the street. On our ranch, we've seen handfuls of them on the downside of drainage pipes after flooding rains. Since they need to breathe, they leave their holes when the water covers them.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Fishing worms !!!!!


----------

